# 16:9 oder 16:10 Monitor zum Gamen ?



## br3nd (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

möchte mir zu meinem neuen System noch einen Monitor gönnen. Es soll ein 24" Zoll Monitor werden, nun gibt es ja 16:9 und 16:10 Monitore. Welcher ist eurer Meinung nach besser zum Gamen.

Danke


----------



## leorphee (11. Oktober 2009)

Zum Gamen wirst du mit dem 16:10 mehr Bildinhalt haben...


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Oktober 2009)

16:9 -> Was für die 24/7 Film schauer
16:10 -> eher was für Leute die auch die Höhe an einem TFT schätzen. ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Oktober 2009)

Fürs Zocken ist der 16:10 besser,  da er vertikal mehr Pixel hat (1200 vs 1080), du siehst also etwas mehr.

Das selbe gilt fürs Arbeiten, mehr Pixel = mehr Platz.

Wenn man aber eine Konsole (PS3, XBox360) anschließen will oder Filme mit möglichst kleinen schwarzen Streifen oben und unten schauen will, dann ist der 16:9 Monitor natürlich besser, weil da halt das Seitenverhältnis besser passt.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich empfehle dir den LG W2442PA, hab ihn selber, ok, 16:10 wäre mir lieber gewesen vom Arbeiten her bzw. den Spielen, aber da gabs leider keinen in der Preiskategorie der auch höhenverstellbar war usw., da hab ich halt nen Kompromiss gemacht und bin bis jetzt absolut zufrieden - gerade bei FullHD Filmen hat man meist ein Bild ohne Balken, was man bei 16:10 immer hätte. Mit dem Atmolight, welches ich so gut wie fertig hab sieht das dann noch besser aus. Jetzt schau ich gerade, wie ich die LEDs am besten montiere, kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel die Monitorbefestigung nach Vesa Standard zusätzlich tragen kann, sprich ich lege zwischen dem Monitorständer und dem Monitor bei der Vesa Verbindung einfach noch ein paar dünne Metallschienen dazwischen oder schraub die einfach hinten mit fest...


----------



## Auron (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, mal eine Frage, möchte deswegen keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.
ich hab derzeit einen 16:10 24 Zoller, also mit 1920*1200.
Wenn ich mir demnächst nen neuen Rechner hole, möchte ich nen 27 Zoller  haben, der die gleiche Auflösung haben soll.
Gibts es denn Bildschirme mit HDMI ausgang, die Full HD unterstützen und 16:10 sind?
Wenn ja, sieht man dann Balken oben und unten oder wird das Bild verzerrt wenn man ne PS3 oder ähnliches anschließt?

Danke!


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Oktober 2009)

Auron schrieb:


> Wenn ja, sieht man dann Balken oben und unten oder wird das Bild verzerrt wenn man ne PS3 oder ähnliches anschließt?



Ich glaube das hängt vom Gerät ab. Wenn der Monitor eine seitengerechte Darstellung übers OSD anbietet, wird man halt oben und unten kleine schwarze streifen haben.
Vor allem günstigere Geräte können aber meist nur Vollbild und verzerren dann. Normalerweise ist das nicht schlimm, weil man die Darstellung am PC auch im Grafiktreiber einstellen kann, aber bei einer Konsole geht das natürlich nicht, da hat man dann wohl ein verzerrtes Bild.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe einen 16:10 Schirm und muss sagen, zum Zocken auf jedenfalls besser...keine Balken etc.
Da ich hin und wieder aber auch mal Filme schauen, die in 16:9 sind, lassen sich Balken niht vermeiden...
Dennoch zum Zocken klar 16:10

greetz


----------



## piXXel (11. Oktober 2009)

Eindeutig 16:10


----------



## Auron (11. Oktober 2009)

Dankeschön, 16:10 finde ich auch besser.


----------



## goliath (11. Oktober 2009)

zum Zocken auf j.Fall 16:10 !!

Ich finde den Unterschied schon recht groß gegenüber zu 16:9 !

Guck dir mal den Samsung 2443BW an, hab den grad vor mir stehen...

Der brummt zwar wenn man die Helligkeit runterregelt, aber im Moment teste ichs mal mit 100% Helligkeit....


----------



## br3nd (11. Oktober 2009)

danke für die antworten dann werd ich mal ein 16:10 nehmen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2009)

goliath schrieb:


> zum Zocken auf j.Fall 16:10 !!
> 
> Ich finde den Unterschied schon recht groß gegenüber zu 16:9 !



Kommt darauf an WAS man spielt.
Strategiespiele & Adventurs spielen sich besser in 16:10 oder weniger.

Aber Shooter und besonders *Rennspiele* spielen sich besser je breiter das Bild ist.


----------



## Airblade85 (12. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe ein P2450H mit einem Format von 16:9 und damit lässt es sich prima zocken, also ich habe nirgends irgendwelche schwarze Balken oder so und genügend Sicht im Game habe ich auch (COD4, Far Cry, C&C u.s.w). Verstehe nicht wieso hier alle nach 16:10 schreien Im Endeffekt ist es doch schnuppe ob nun 16:9 oder 16:10. Würde einfach den Monitor holen der einem am besten zusagt.


----------



## goliath (12. Oktober 2009)

Airblade85 schrieb:


> also ich habe ein P2450H mit einem Format von 16:9 und damit lässt es sich prima zocken, also ich habe nirgends irgendwelche schwarze Balken oder so und genügend Sicht im Game habe ich auch (COD4, Far Cry, C&C u.s.w). Verstehe nicht wieso hier alle nach 16:10 schreien Im Endeffekt ist es doch schnuppe ob nun 16:9 oder 16:10. Würde einfach den Monitor holen der einem am besten zusagt.



NEIN, ist eben nicht schnuppe.

Bei 16:10 hast du 1920:1200 Pixel, bei 16:9 nur 1920:1080 Pixel.

Ich habe hier auf dem 2443BW die 1920:1080 mal nativ dargestellt...

Da fehlt nen GANZES Stück vom Sichtfeld oben und unten... Würde ich nie haben wollen 16:9.

Aber es ist verständlich, wenn man nen 16:9 TFT vor sich stehen hat, kann man den Unterschied halt nicht "merken", da man keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat


----------



## Airblade85 (12. Oktober 2009)

äähh ich hatte vorher ein 16:10 TFT, aber nachdem ich ihn 3 mal austauschen musste hab ich mein Geld zurück geordert und mir den P2450H geordert. Also mich persönlich haben die paar Pixel weniger oben und unten null gestört. Im Endeffekt hat man das 16:10 Format eh nur eingeführt, damit man eine Abgrenzung von PC Monitor und LCD TV hat. Der Trend geht aber ganz klar zum 16:9 Format und das auch im PC Bereich. Über kurz oder lang stirbt dieses Format eh aus.


----------



## Iron (13. Oktober 2009)

Und da schließt auch meine Frage an. Es gibt immer mehr Berichte darüber, dass auch im PC Segment langsam voll auf 16:9 umgestellt wird. Trotzdem 16:10? Und Immerhin müsste eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 noch mehr Ressourcen kosten.

Was ist denn jetzt wenn ich auf dem Monitor ein Game zocke, welches ich aber aufgrund der Leistung des Systems nur in 1680x1050 wiedergeben kann. Hab ich dann Balken oder ein total schwammiges Bild? Ich bin auch unentschlossen und weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll.... Budget liegt bei bis zu 320 Euro. Hat jemand Empfehlungen? Frage wäre dann noch ob 24" oder 22", ob 16:9 oder 16:10. Zwecke: Hauptsächlich Gaming, ansonsten noch Internet, Textverarbeitung usw. Das übliche.


----------



## Naumo (13. Oktober 2009)

16:10 mehr muss da nicht sagen oder? ^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. Oktober 2009)

@ Iron

was hast du eig für nen Rechner, speziell die Graka?

greetz


----------



## Iron (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Rechner wird komplett neu zusammengebastelt... Eckdaten: HD5870, Intel Core i7-860, Win7, 4GB RAM). 

16:10, okay, soweit wären wir. 24" oder 22". Empfehlungen für die jeweiligen Klassen? Wie gesagt, Budget bis 320 Euro.


----------



## bonnejack (13. Oktober 2009)

Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt...
Möchte mir gerade einen PC kaufen (wahrscheinlich i7 920@ 3.8 GHz OC, HD5870, Win7, 6 GB RAM), hab nach Tests geschaut und in der PC Games Hardware für einen 24" als besten Bildschirm (sofern man nicht 900 Euro ausgeben möchte) den LG Flatron W2453TQ gefunden, den ich jetzt eigentlich bestellen wollte, der aber 16:9 hat. Ich werde keine Filme auf Bildschirm schauen.
1) Wenn 16:10 zum spielen schlechter ist, überrascht mich, dass eine Spielezeitschrift einen solchen Bildschirm so gut bewertet.?
2) Fehlt jetzt ein Teil des Bildes bei 16:9 Bildschirm oder habe ich sogar schwarze Balken? Oder sind die Spiele so flexibel, dass ich auch 16:9 Auflösungen auswählen kann und dann ein anderes Bild habe? Habe ich dann Performanceeinbußen, da Spiele eigentlich für 16:10 konzipiert sind und etwas umgerechnet werden muss?
3) Mich verwirren auch etwas die Grafikeinstellungen bei Hardwaretests: 1280 X 1024 wird angegeben, obwohl das doch weder 16:9 (1280X720) noch 16:10 (1280X800) ist (was ja wohl die gängigen Monitorformate sind). Auch mit schnellen PCs (wie z.B. mein geplanter Kauf) scheint ein runterschrauben auf diese Auflösung ja durchaus z.T. erforderlich zu sein. Konkret: Bei Crysis werde ich also lieber volle Details, etc. wählen und dafür eine niedrigere Auflösung akzeptieren (ist das so die allgemeine Praxis? ) und dann aber statt 1280X720 bei 16:9-TFT oder 1280X800 bei 16:10-TFT   1280X1024 auswählen und links und rechts schwarze Balken auf meinem Monitor akzeptieren???


----------



## Naumo (13. Oktober 2009)

320euro fürn monitor? n1
da würde ich dir den hier raten:
Monitore HP Pavilion w2448hc, 24" wide TFT - hoh.de
is zwar bissl teurer aber lohnt sich
ich hab den in 22" und bin top zufrieden!!!
Monitore HP Pavilion 2229h, 22" TFT wide - hoh.de
hab den 2228h aber müsste das selbe sein ^^ und da sparst nen haufen geld wegen 2 zoll weniger und bissl weniger auflösung

EDIT: zu den balken.. die hast eventuell nur bei 16:9 bzw das bild wird gestrecht.. aber meisten kommt ein patch für das jeweilige spiel.. 
zum arbeiten und zocken is 16:10 auf jeden fall besser


----------



## Iron (13. Oktober 2009)

Naumo schrieb:


> 320euro fürn monitor? n1
> da würde ich dir den hier raten:
> Monitore HP Pavilion w2448hc, 24" wide TFT - hoh.de
> is zwar bissl teurer aber lohnt sich
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt einen 22" nehme mit ner Auflösung von 1680x1050 hab ich allerdings nicht mehr den Vorteil, dass ich bei einem 16:10 Bildschirm so viel mehr sehe  Aach alles schwierig. 340 Euro ist ein ganzer Batzen Geld. Unglaublich, dass der 22"er die Hälfte kostet.


----------



## KrickKrack (13. Oktober 2009)

Aktuelle Spiele bieten alle eine 16:9 Auflösung an.
Und da wird auch nicht rumgerechnet oder sonst was.
Siehst halt in der Höhe etwas weniger, wobei ich niemandem glauben kann, dass das irgendeinen Vor- bzw. Nachteil haben soll.
Nimm den TFT der dir am ehesten zusagt, egal ob 16:9 oder 16:10.

Neuerdings scheint es nicht nur ATI/NVIDIA Fanboys zu geben sondern auch noch welche für Bildformate. 

Will man in einer kleineren Auflösung spielen, stellt man diese einfach ein und sagt seinem TFT oder Grafikkartentreiber, dass er nicht skalieren soll.
Dann bleiben die Ränder schwarz und das Bild gestochen scharf.


----------



## Iron (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde folgenden Monitor ja auch noch interessant: 
LG Electronics Flatron W2486L, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der HP stinkt mir einfach aufgrund des Glossy Displays  Es muss doch eine einwandfreie Empfehlung geben bei einem TFT bis 320 Euro^^


----------



## Knobi Wahn (14. Oktober 2009)

Iron schrieb:


> Ich finde folgenden Monitor ja auch noch interessant:
> LG Electronics Flatron W2486L, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Der HP stinkt mir einfach aufgrund des Glossy Displays  Es muss doch eine einwandfreie Empfehlung geben bei einem TFT bis 320 Euro^^



Schau mal bei Prad.de die Monitortests an.

Soviel ich weiß ist der LG W2486L nicht gut weggekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Macky (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es aber nicht so, dass man in den Games speziell seine Auflösung einstellen kann? Konkretes Beispiel, wären da die Source Games... also Spiele wie CS:S oder DOD:S... Wenn man da mal die Auflösungseinstellungen anschaut:

http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2006/01/x1900xtx_crossfire/hl2-settings1.jpg

kann man da z.B das passende Verhältnis einstellen. Wäre es dann nicht so dass man trozdem alles sieht? Oder dass es einfach besser angepasst wird.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Oktober 2009)

beim 16:9 format is das bild schärfer, bei 16:10 hast mehr platz!
(würde das zuerst genannte empfehlen!)


----------



## Anfänger (24. Oktober 2009)

Bei einem 16:9 wird das Bild vom Game zwar oben und unten ein wenig abgeschnitten,
aber dafür hat man rechts und links mehr sicht als bei 16:10.

Einige von euch haben bestimmt auch eine Konsole daheim, die gemütlich auf dem Sofa am großen  16:9 TV gespielt wird. Stört es ? Mich nicht.


----------



## coati (24. Oktober 2009)

> aber dafür hat man rechts und links mehr sicht als bei 16:10



Wie kommst du denn dadrauf??

16:9 und 16:10 haben doch -in dem Fall- 1900 Pixel in der Breite. Also wieso sollte man bei 16:9 am Rand mehr sehen können?


----------



## Macky (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich mich auch gefragt... der einzigste Unterschied ist dass einfach beim 16:10er oben ein Stück mehr sichtbar ist... Das ist alles... 

who cares


----------



## Anfänger (24. Oktober 2009)

Das steht im PCGH Heft 10/09. Bilder sind auch dabei.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, 16:10 -> In der Vertikale (Oben/Unten) ETWAS mehr Bild (um genau zu sein 110 Pixel (nur in der Höhe) mehr).

Und wenn du bei Filmen keine Balken haben willst, nimmst du 16:9. Ansonsten 16:10.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Oktober 2009)

Ein 16:9 Monitor ist bei 24" breiter als wie ein 24" Monitor mit 16:10 Format.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ein 16:9 Monitor ist bei 24" breiter als wie ein 24" Monitor mit 16:10 Format.



 24" TFTs in 16:9 haben normalerweise eine Auflösung von 1920x1200.
24" FTFS in 16:10 normalerweise 1920x1080.

Also nix mit "breiter" bei 16:9.

Wie die unterschiedlichen Spiele ihre Darstellung anpassen ist allerdings unterschiedlich. Auch ob bei 16:9 oder 16:10 mehr Bildinhalt angezeigt wird hängt vom Spiel ab.

Manche Spiele - wie z.B. Far Cry 2 bis Patch 2 schneiden oben und unten was vom Bild ab bei Breitbildauslösungen - je größer das Verhältnis (16:9) desto weniger sah man.


----------



## Thornscape (25. Oktober 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> 24" TFTs in 16:9 haben normalerweise eine Auflösung von 1920x1200.
> 24" FTFS in 16:10 normalerweise 1920x1080.



Genau anders herum.


----------



## KrickKrack (25. Oktober 2009)

Er meinte wohl eher, dass der Monitor breiter ist. Man sieht nicht mehr.
Aber 24" bleiben 24" und somit ist ein 16:9 breiter als ein 16:10


----------



## rebel4life (25. Oktober 2009)

Jup, das meinte ich.

a²+b²=c²

Mithilfe der Formel kann man sich anhand der Seitenverhältnise die Breite des Bildschirms berechnen, nicht die Diagonale, denn die wäre in diesem Fall mit 24" gegeben.


----------



## BlackShadow (25. Oktober 2009)

16:10 TFTs finde ich sehr schön zum arbeiten und gamen.

Ich werde mir diese Woche den neuen Eizo Foris FX2431 holen, seit ich der mal live gesehen habe, geht der mir nicht mehr aus den Augen


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab ne 16:10 auflösung 24 zoll

super für zocken .

du kannst zb alte spiele mit voller auflösung zocken ,die meistens von der konsolen spiele kopiert worden ist ,

zb Hitman ,


Bestenliste: TFT-Monitore 24 Zoll (bis 1.000 €) im Test - CHIP Online


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Genau anders herum.



Stimmt - war schon spät


----------



## paxtn (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin von einem Samsung SyncMaster 931BW (Auflösung: 1440x900 also 16:10) auf einen Dell SP2309W (Auflösung: 2048x1152 also 16:9) umgestiegen und habe den Samsung Monitor nun als 2. Monitor. 

Das Zocken auf dem Dell Monitor macht mir mehr Spaß, allerdings habe ich mir dafür auch ne neue Graka geholt  (Palit GTX295 Single-PCB). ---> Mehr Spaß aber vor allem, weil der Monitor größer ist  . Ob 16:9 oder 16:10 ist eigentlich nicht so das Ausschlagebende fürs Zocken, eher für Filme gucken und da ist 16:9 glaub ich besser 

Die Eckdaten klingen schon recht gut.

24" könnten es da schon sein. Guck mal bei Prad.de, die haben da Empfehlungen aufgelistet. Allerdings kannste z.B. bei Samsung Monitoren nicht viel falsch machen. 

MfG paxtn


----------



## mkay87 (26. Oktober 2009)

2048x1152 ist 16:9 Kollege 

http://www.zdnet.de/arbeitsplatzrec...l_sp2309w_reviewstory-20000055-41001784-1.htm


----------



## paxtn (26. Oktober 2009)

Ach Menno. Sorry, ich schlaf zurzeit zu wenig 

Ich meine es andersrum! Habe es schon geändert


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Ich würde auf jedem Fall 16:9 empfehlen zum Zoggen.!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. März 2010)

Also ich hatte vorher einen 20 Zoll 16:10 Monitor und habe vor kurzem einen 23 Zoll mit 16:9 gekauft. Bei Spielen kann ich nicht wirklich einen Nachteil feststellen, da ich aber Fehrnsehe über den Monitor hat es für mich nur Vorteile, auch beim Filmschauen.
Mein Faziet ist das ein 16:9 Monitor mehr Vorteile als Nchteile hat, als ein 16:10.


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2010)

Kann mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Ich werde mir auch einen Monitor mit 16:9 kaufen!


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. März 2010)

Quatsch. 16:10 und 16:9 nehmen sich nicht viel. Und viele Spiele haben Auflösungen von 1920x1200. Also warum auf Fläche verzichten, gerade beim ZOCKEN.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. März 2010)

16:9 ist vor allem dann vorteilhaft, wenn man Geräte anschließen möchte, die eigentlich für HDTVs gedacht sind und daher eine 16:9-Auflösung erwarten. Das kann nämlich dann bei einem 16:10 Monitor für Probleme sorgen, wenn das Gerät z.B. nicht seitengerecht interpoliert und das Bild verzerrt.

Wenn man zum Arbeiten oder Zocken soviel Platz und Auflösung wie möglich will, ist 16:10 besser, wenn man Breitbild-Filme oder Konsolen-Videospiele möglichst optimal und ohne schwarze Ränder sehen möchte, ist 16:9 die bessere Wahl

*Hängt also davon ab, was jeder einzelne genau mit dem Monitor machen will.* Ich selber haben einen 16:9, eben wegen PS3 und Filmen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. März 2010)

Ja und generell finde ich 24 zöller eig am besten auch zum zocken und für filme. Wo bei man Filme ja nicht unbedingt immer am PC gucken muss


----------



## DAEF13 (31. März 2010)

Ich habe einen 20" 16:10 Monitor und finde das Arbeiten recht angenehm und Spiele sind auch klasse dadrauf, aber wenn man überwiegend Fernseh'n darüber guckt (bin grade am Kabel verlegen ) dann ist 16:9 für angepasste Sender besser, aber bei 4:3 Sendern, welche aber sehr selten werden, ist 16:10 minimal besser.


----------



## The Rock (31. März 2010)

Ich würde immer versuchen einen 16:10 Monitor zu bekommen, weil die 1200 Pixel in der Höhe sind unbezahlbar, gerade für Anwendungen, aber auch Internet profitiert.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. April 2010)

naja muss jeder selber Wissen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. April 2010)

Du kannst auch in die vollen hauen so wie ich, hab zu meinem 20 Zoll 16:10 einen 23 Zoll 16:9 dazu gekauft und mal beide angeschlossen,hehe. Dann kannst hin und her schallten und auf dem einen spielen und auf dem anderen Filme oder Fehrnseh schauen, aber ich mache beides auf dem 16:9 Monitor und werde den älteren verkaufen!


----------



## püschi (1. April 2010)

Man sagt ja immer:

16:9 für Filme/TV
16:10 für Internet

Also zum Zocken ist es eigentlich egal 

Kannst du dir ja überlegen, ob du mehr im Internet surfst oder lieber Filme in 16:9 "genießen" willst.


----------



## The Rock (1. April 2010)

Also zum Filme und TV gucken würde ich auch auf jedenfall einen 16:9 LCD nehmen - aber einen 40 Zoll großen TV  und keinen Monitor...


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

Ich komm mit 16:10 in allen Anwendungen (Office, Games, Filme) ohne Probleme zurecht.


----------



## Hardwell (1. April 2010)

zum gamen ganz klar 16:10


----------



## leorphee (3. April 2010)

ich sage auch 16:10 der PC ist eigentlich nicht als Filmmaschine gedacht, sondern zum Zocken und für Anwendungen, daher auf jeden Fall 16:10 und am besten mit Pivo Funktion.


----------



## rebel4life (3. April 2010)

Pivo bei 24", das ist nicht mehr feierlich. 

Mein Monitor hat es zwar, aber es ist schon etwas umständlich, denn dann ist das Bild schon sehr hoch...

Für Filme ist ein 16:9er von Vorteil, wobei es da letztendlich egal ist, denn man muss für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Polybios (12. April 2010)

Gibt es denn auch schon einen guten 22 Zoll Monitor mit 16:10 für bis ca. 150 EURO ?

Danke.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2010)

Hir der ist von Asus, wurde von PCGH gut bewehrtet und hat ein Kumpel von mir gekauft und ist hock zu frieden, kostet 150€, allerdings ist es ein 16:9 , hir der Link:
ASUS VH222H, 22", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, Audio bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Hir hast du noch einer der hat 16:10 ist  mit 2ms Reaktionszeit und guter Farbdarstellung, auch recht gut nur minimal schlechter als der Asus. Link

edit:hab eben gemerkt das die Links nicht gehen habs repariert!


http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001H2K2IK/ref=nosim/pcgh-21


----------



## leorphee (20. April 2010)

Habe den LG und bin sehr zufrieden, überlege aber nun auf 26" in 1900x1200 umzusteigen, macht sich besser bei Auto CAD...

PS: Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, das im PC bereich ein 16:10 die bessere Wahl ist gegenüber 16:9...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

leorphee schrieb:


> Habe den LG und bin sehr zufrieden, überlege aber nun auf 26" in 1900x1200 umzusteigen, macht sich besser bei Auto CAD...


 
Gönn dir gleich einen 30 Zoll Monitor, lohnt sich deutlich.


----------



## Drapenot (20. April 2010)

Ich hab mir einem mit 16:9 gekauft!
Da in der PCGH ja drin steht das man bei 16:9 in Games in der breite mehr sieht. Waren auch Bilder dabei wo man sich das anschauen kann.
War auch anfangs am überlegen ob 16:10 nicht besser wäre zum arbeiten oder surfen, aber jetzt hab ich ein mit 16:9 den ich einfach um 90°C drehen kann. Damit hab ich dann mehr als genug höhe! Für mich war das wirklich die beste Lösung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. April 2010)

Ich denke bei Egoshotern hast du mit einem 16:9 Monitor einen klaren Vorteil, weil das Blickfeld einfach gößer ist, bei Strategie Spielen haben wohl die 16:10 Monitore etwas vorraus. Bei Filmen ist es ganz klar der 16:9. Ich denke das die Vorteile eines 16:9 überwieden, ist aber irgentwie ansichts Sache.


----------



## Drapenot (20. April 2010)

Ich hab schon ein bischen just for fun, in meinem Kopf mit dem Gedanken an 3 Bildschirme gespielt.
Da muss ich dann klar sagen, durch die große Breite wo man so gewinnt würden auch dort 16:10 Monitore mehr Sinn machen, dan man ja mehr als genug Breite hat^^

Edit: noch dazu kommt das ich fast keine Strategie oder Aufbau Spiele spiel. Nur ganz selten mal so bischen Anno oder C&C. Ansonsten meißtens Rollenspiele, reine Shooter eher selten, wenn dann eher die mit Rollenspiel Anteil oder diverse Action Games. Da ist 16:9 dann eben die beste Wahl. Vorallem wenn man auch noch gerne Filme und Serien am PC schaut und auch noch TV über PC laufen lässt.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (21. April 2010)

Also ich hab den P2450H von Samsung (24Zoll 16:9 Monitor) und muss sagen  einfach Top bei Shootern. Hatte zuvor nen 22Zoll 16:10 Monitor und wollte erst keinen 16:9 haben, aber die immer geringer werdende Auswahl an 16:10 Monitoren hat mich dazu veranlasst. Finde jedoch das mann bei 16:9 nicht unter 24Zoll gehen sollte weil sonst einfach eine gewisse Grundhöhe des Bildschirms fehlt. Die ersten Tage wars schon ne Umstellung, aber wenn ich mir jetzt 16:10 Monitore anschaue find ich die irgendwie komisch vom Seitenverhältniss her. Naja der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier


----------

